# Short Shifter Kit???



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone got or knows where to get a short shift kit from?
Would one from an s13 or pulsar gtir fit???


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

There is the Stillen kit. It is $210 on their site but you can probably find it cheaper elsewhere. I trust Stillen, but you can probably find a cheaper one (but it may not be as high in quality).


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

okay cool thanks heaps


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Pulsar GTi-R and the S13 are the same shifter but won't work on your Bluebird. Most FWD Nissan shifters will fit though.

Troy


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The Pulsar GTi-R and the S13 are the same shifter but won't work on your Bluebird. Most FWD Nissan shifters will fit though.
> 
> Troy


what front wheel shifters are out there...kno any that would be easy to get in Australia???


----------

